# hi



## dom1989 (Nov 10, 2009)

hi i am opening a zoo/adventure park approved by council and got zoo license and dwa and public liability and 20 acres of land and lots of money to spare ,im not going to join any special organisation like biaza or eaza at this moment i wana stay a small zoo and adventure park.
i am looking for all sorts of animals like maras all primates i can get,other mammals,meerkats and i really want a couple zebras
if any one has any mammals for sale or know where i can get some please email bk.thnk dom:2thumb:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

:lol2: I think you may well be mad


----------



## dom1989 (Nov 10, 2009)

lol i think i am 2,but im commited to doing it i have builders currently building a monkey walk with 6 enclosures with indoor heated rooms and a meerkat enclosure and the admissions cafe and carpark are coming together


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Try here TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association
Rory is a member on here but not often about


----------



## dom1989 (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks ill try it out


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

You are mad but good luck with it : victory:
I'd love to work at a zoo though :2thumb:


----------



## lynzijones100 (Nov 3, 2009)

where will it be???


----------



## dom1989 (Nov 10, 2009)

cornwall its quite a nice loooking park now its getting there just need animals


----------



## lynzijones100 (Nov 3, 2009)

yes that does help! :lol2: well be sure to get some pics up ASAP and if i am ever close by i will visit!


----------



## dom1989 (Nov 10, 2009)

yh will do


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

What dwa species do you have at the moment.


----------



## dom1989 (Nov 10, 2009)

1 female african serval(under the dwa)12embden geese,5call ducks,4buff orpington chickens,3 terripins,2 pygmy marmoset,3scarlet macaws


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

cant help im affraid just wanted to say good luck and all the best its a brill idea :2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

dom1989 said:


> cornwall its quite a nice loooking park now its getting there just need animals


 
Any jobs going itl be a 4 hour drive for me but il do it..... id love to work in a zoo!! Good luck


----------



## CraigMcLean (Nov 8, 2009)

If you are able to import animals I have loads of contacts in South Africa. I was a game ranger there for a couple of years and have good contacts in the Natal Parks Board and amongst private game farms.


----------



## dom1989 (Nov 10, 2009)

with the amount of exibits im having built i need staff i am making exibits for 6-8 primate species,3-4 carnivores an african plains,3-4 other exibits and a bird house with reptiles as well


----------



## dom1989 (Nov 10, 2009)

i would love some contacts please that would be great


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

whats your park called? where abouts? id think it would be in your best interest to try and become biaza standard as then not only will it provide credibility but also you will be able to access the surplus list.
a zoo takes a TON of money to build (very jealous) so i wish you all the luck in the venture. 
some of the animals your looking for you would most probably have to look at importing and setting up a quarentin station.:2thumb:
stu 
p.s are you a member on zoochat?


----------



## dom1989 (Nov 10, 2009)

i have joined zoo chat as well so im getting some good advice which is gd more is welcome


----------

